# Am in tears, lost my Elizabeth shawl



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Hugs


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Agnes, I am so sorry to hear of your lost shawl. It must be devastating to have put in all those hours of knitting just to have it disappear so soon after. If you don't get it back, I can only hope that whoever is wearing it now really needed it and truly appreciates it - and that she can sleep at night!

Jane


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww I feel for you, I really do, all that work.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. You must be heartsick. Have you checked with the local police station. Perhaps someone turned it in.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh dear, my heart breaks for you


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


OMG!!! That is just awful! Someone found that and snagged it up. I am so sorry. You are going to have to do it again!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, that is so sad. Call the bus company more than once; it could still be turned in.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry but dont give up hope you may get it back


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so sorry


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

oh dear, the things we lose (((hugs)))


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hugs to you. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## MatildaM (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh that is awful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

OH noooo, I feel your pain, so sorry but maybe someone will turn it in.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Awww! So sorry!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my. I am so sad for you and so sorry. I don't even know what to say... you might still get it back I hope. This is just awful.


----------



## azkate (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry......
:-(


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Watch your local paper for a few days. Someone may run an ad under lost and found. Good luck and I hjope whoever found your shawl returns it to you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Soo sorry! Hope whoever found it turns it in.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Now you get to shop for a more fabulous yarn and make another.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

How heart-breaking. Can you put your own "Lost" ad in your local paper and on shop notice boards along your bus route?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Please put an ad in lost and found after calling the bus again. So heart breaking. Hope some honest person turns it in or sees your ad.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Hope the person who found it hands it in.


----------



## blondiemac (Jun 11, 2012)

Hope the person who has it now loves it as much as you did.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Think positive there may well be a guardian angel out there knowing how much work into that shawl. 

Hugs, Hugs and cuddles heaps of them so you can cry on my shoulder anytime you want. I know the heartbreak you are feeling. 

I will pray that some kind person hands it in to the bus company.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry.HUGS xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry.HUGS xx


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear you have lost something you put so much time into. I hope you get it back, but I'll bet it is so beautiful that the person who has found it won't want to hand it in. I hope it has gone to a good home.
Check with the bus Company a few more times.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't give up yet! Did the bus driver look under seats - everywhere carefully???? If anyone has it, it may take them a day or two to return it. Keep trying, every avenue. Try the shopping centre too as you may have taken it off before getting on the bus.

Oh dear. You must be hurting so much. I hope you find it and really feel for you. Very sorry. But don't give up yet.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Awww, how awful! But now you can make another one.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Heartbreaking,I'm so sorry.Glad xx


----------



## scrabblewoody (Jun 5, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Dont give up with the bus co,keep trying,sometimes conscience will kick in long after a thing is found,and it may be returned to bus co once the idea that someone took a looong time to make it,and must be grieving over its loss outweighs the pleasure of finding it.Meanwhile start a new one in a different colour that you love,then you will be working towards repairing your hurt.Let us know if it is found xx


----------



## scrabblewoody (Jun 5, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


ps. its beautiful xx


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

So sorry that this has happened, after all your hard work. Did you take a photo of it? It might be an idea to ask the local paper if they will put something about in their next issue...who ever has the shawl might just contact the paper to return it to you. It could just be that they do not know how to return it to you. If you ask the bus company might just put an A5 sized poster with a picture of the shawl in all their buses. Don't give up and use every avenue just in case someone would like to return it.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I feel sorry, all that work and someone is wearing it ,keep calling the bus maybe they will turn it in. How about a lost and found in the newspaper,post and see what happens.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hugs to you! I'm so, so sorry to hear about your shawl. I just hope hope that whoever has it really needed it. Maybe a homeless person may be so lucky as to now own it.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost it! Keep trying with the bus company. Hopefully someone will be honest enough to return it.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Sad. Keep checking back in their lost and found
possibly post sign where you board and where you unboard list a cell no for contact. There are more nice people than not

Best wishes


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I too am so very sorry to hear you have lost your beautiful shawl. Don't give up hope, it may be returned to you yet.
But... if not, try to think that who ever has it must have wanted to keep it very badly because they too could see the beauty and craftmanship of your shawl, and they are most likely loving it as much as you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind messages,bus company has been contacted and they will phone me if its handed in, just don't have the heart to start another shawl just now and even though I started the Nadira she is in my knitting bag,but at present I have no interest in her,will wait a couple of days and start on her again


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So sorry that you lost your shawl. Hopefully you can locate it. Have you thought of posting ads or flyers around? Perhaps a lost and found ad in the local paper might help.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Sending you a great big hug. So sorry for your loss. I do pray you will feel the comfort of Gods angels at this time. I know it was a lot of work, I hope you will be able to remake it if you do not get the other one back. It is hard to lose such a beautiful piece. God bless you.


----------



## rosieandcandy (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh that's so sad after all your painstaking work in creating it. :-( I also would sugges tas another poster has, to put a sign up at the stop you get on and the one you got off at, but would also if feasibly possible do the same at all the other stops too. Reasoning behind this is the person who picked it up may be a regular bus user and if other regulars are made aware that it is missing should it be spied in the posession of another your contact details are available for someone let you know. I trust it will find it's way back to you, its' rightful owner, in due course and meanwhile I'm sending a big heartfelt hug to you right now. XX


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh that is sad, I hope someone turns it in. 
I'm sending you a hug.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. All those hours of love put into it.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyers helped me locate a hand quilted king size quilt I left in an apartment parking lot. Was downsizing moving and my son had asked for it. I was on my way to visit him. Had placed it in a black garbage bag because it was starting to sprinkle. To open car trunk I placed bag on the ground. Got distracted and drove away without it. Was going through so much I did not realize the loss for hours. I rushed home and made 10 flyers. In tears was posting flyers. Next day I got a call. Lady walking her dog found it. It was a miracle that I found it. Miracles do happen. Best wishes to you


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

hugs to you and prayers that it will still be found


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well it is certainly unique and if you ever see someone wearing it on the bus you are going to have a moment to decide what to do. Oh dear - I pity that person. Carry a picture with you in case that happens and you will have proof that it belongs to you.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Be sure to call the bus company again. Someone might not have had time to turn it in...has a busy schedule and wouldn't want to give to the driver. Sending you many hugs!!!!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

so sorry for your loss.


agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Put a notice on all the bus stops, keep asking the bus station, the bus driver, the police. A sign in the local corner stores and supermarkets with a photo. This is Scotland we are talking about after all, a country full of friendly, and largely honest, people. Whoever found it may just not realise that it was handmade and beyond all value to you.

I am a little biased though as my daughter lives in Drumnadrochit!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I do hope it gets turned in. I suppose if someone nabbed it, they may need it badly. Sorry that you've lost your shawl after all the hard work.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

So sad! I know you must feel heart sick over losing something you put so much of yourself into. But perhaps to try and see a bright side maybe some poor soul needed a lift in spirit that only a thing of such beauty could bring and the powers that be placed it into hands that needed it much more than yours. Maybe your shaw was not time and work wasted but gift to the good karma of the universe. Hope you find your shaw but if not may you at least find peace in the hope that you may have helped someone


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Darling, you were not meant to have that one. Hopefully someone found it and loves it and appreciates all the work you put into it. Hugs and kisses.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Could be who ever found it is trying to find the owner. Keep looking. Good Luck


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not good!!!! So sorry to hear. Keep checking. Maybe the person who picked it up will get home and then return it to the station. Fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I feel for you....


----------



## carolandjean (Mar 28, 2012)

That is so sad, hope whoever finds it is a knitter and appreciates all your hard work X


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

All that hard work hope it is handed in if not know good will come to those who kept it loads of hugs


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

I see it as part of God's plan. He blessed you with the fun of knitting it and loving it as you worked on it. Maybe the person who will end up with it is dying of cancer and will be truly blessed and feel loved. It is always my prayer when making a shawl that whoever wears it will feel God's arms around them. I know you are hurting from your loss but try to be thankful for what is to come of it. God bless you and I do pray that you will feel God's arms around you as you grieve.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh man not cool for the person that has it and not turning it in. So much hugs and kisses for you.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Oh My Goodness so much hard work and so much enjoyment making it. Seems like someone else loved it as much as you did and (_hopefully_) will also treasure it.

I know it sounds glib, I am just trying to be encouraging .


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

agnescr,words can not express the how sorry I am for your grief of all those hours of hard work and anticipation lost.


----------



## terrylee (May 25, 2012)

so sorry to hear, lets hope their is an honest person that has her and hands her in. or loves her as much as you do and take great care.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I am hoping for a safe return of your shawl......everyone here have offered good advice....putting up fliers sometimes work amazingly well.....jogging someones conscious at times...also, VISIT the bus co. and the police station.....talk face to face with someone IN CHARGE.....give them a real idea of just what this means to you....good luck to you...
julie


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

is there a lost and found for the bus company? I sincerely hope you get it back!


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

You must be heart sick. I know I would be. I'm sorry this happened. With luck and good karma, someone will turn it in. I hope so.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh that's terrible...call the police just in case and look out for anyone wearing it when you take the bus again...


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I would call the bus company again. It may just have fallen on the floor or under a seat and no one has seen it yet.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh my, I would be sick to my stomach.. I hope you find it
carole


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

How about writing a letter to the editor of your local paper expressing how you are feeling and all the work you put into the shawl. Maybe someone will step up. I hope so.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

How disappointing, hopefully whoever has it will think twice about keeping. However it is so beautiful it may be hard to give it up.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

OMG. I have done something similar. Make a new one and hope that someone *worthy* is enjoying the one that you lost -- that's the only way I was able to "let go" of the anxiety.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow that is heartbreak. You do need a big hug.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry about this Agnes, after all your hard work. Hopefully it will be turned in and you will get it back. If not, I do hope that whoever has it, really appreciates all the work that went into it. Then maybe after they have enjoyed such a work of beauty, their conscience will come into play and they will turn it into the bus company, realizing that someone really put their heart and soul into making such a beautiful shawl.

Sue


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

poor you how frustrating


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear about losing your shaw that you put so much time and love into.. Perhaps some loving, caring, decent person turned it into the bus company. Why not try getting in touch with them again. I would like to think that walking amongst us are people who are honest, and when finding something, knowing it doesn't belong to them, would do what they can to find the rightful owner.


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It was so beautiful! Hopefully someone will turn it in.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

You know what, Agnes. I think most people are good people, and I feel that you will get your Elizabeth back...just wait..you'll see.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss,


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I made my first trip abroad to Scotland in March. The people there were such wonderful people, that I have a feeling your shawl will find it's way home if you get the word out. 
Keep loooking for her like a lost puppy. I'm sure most people will realize all the work that went into that shawl and would want to return it to you. Good luck. I loved your country so much.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my heart dropped when you said that. I hope you find it. I lost a necklace that my husband gave me. I thought it was in the dairy queen but they didn't find it.. I tore my house and car apart and I found it in the trash basket in the office.. all I can say is there was no explanation of how it got there other than frantic prayers answered... I know how you must feel right now. But maybe someday if its not returned you will see it being worn in town and feel some pride that the beautiful shawl was made by you... Fingers crossed it shows up... Ronie


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

That just made me cry. I know you were just heart sick. Hope that the person will turn it in and make you happy again. What a lose!!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I am so sorry this has happened.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep checking with the bus company, as well as places where you may have stopped along the way. It could have slipped out of your bag where you least expect it.

How about pictures posted along the route you took, along with your contact information? If pictured, whoever found it would be hesitant to keep it lest it be recognized!!!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So sorry. Truly disappointing


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear you lost your shawl. Maybe it will be found. Let's hope.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My sympathies. I did the same with a shawl my mother bought for me on our trip to Germany. I laid it on the counter to pay for a purchase, my sister called my attention to something and I walked off without my shawl. I never missed it until We bosrded the plane home. Edith M


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

So SORRY about your lost shawl. Surely someone will turn it in. I would be just beside myself. Pray that the person who has it will do the right thing.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Deepest commiseration on your lost shawl! All that hard work...I do hope it shows up! People are basically good -- hopefully one of those people is trying to return your shawl to you! Keep a good thought!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OH NO!!!!! How hard this must have been for you to even tell us! Oh, I can only imagine how you must feel. I am hoping against hope that you will somehow get it back.

It reminds me of that song Oh, Elizabeth by Jimmy Fortune of the Statler Brothers, a beautiful and poignant song.

I know your heart is hurting and mine is hurting for you.


----------



## yvonne m (Dec 6, 2011)

Put an ad in the Lost and Found section of the newspaper. You might get a reply.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry - would the bus company let you put a flier on the buses that do that route?


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

AWEEEEEEE I'm so sorry to hear about your shawl. I hope the person who found it wears it with pride as you would have.  Sue


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

OH MY GOSH! That is awful!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh so sorry! On the bright side, maybe someone so much in need is receiving all the love and comfort you put into it. It is so upsetting when you put so much work into a piece.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I do hope you get it back. If it does not find it's way back to you, maybe it will inspire someone else to take up the craft.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry, maybe someone will feel remorse and turn it in.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Maybe the individual that found the shawl really needed or needs it maybe it is keeping someone who is down and out warm and snuggly. Things happen for a reason, therefore maybe you were an angel to someone although I know that you must be devastated because of the amount of time that you put into it.


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd offer a reward for sure as it means so much and it would be wonderful to get it back.

What will you do if you see it walking down the street on someone else?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, no! What a sad thing to happen to you. I'm betting someone else is now proudly wearing your beautiful work, so you may have to console yourself with the thought that you've given a very unintended gift. Will you consider making another for yourself?


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Well that is not a good thing...but God has given you a gift to knit...you can just knit another. You know knitting brings so much joy to your life and as someone else has already said maybe they will pick up knitting only we can hope...right? Good Luck!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I would be devistated. please try the bus company again and maybe a lost ad in yhr local paper.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

How dreadful - I hope someone is honest enough to turn it in and your get your shawl back.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

How sad! I feel so bad for you. Do not mourn the loss for too long as there is probably nothing that you can do. Just think about how experienced you are at lace now and how much you can enjoy making another shawl!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry....sending hugs your way.....


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry for you. Will say a prayer to St. Jude & St. Anthony for you.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Elizabeth. I hope she went to a deserving home....someone truly in need. It's such a bummer losing something you were so proud of and worked on long and hard to create.


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

I share your grief. A beautiful shawl knit (not by me) of flax was taken from the back of a restaurant chair while I was eating. The shawl was from a memorable trip to Ireland. I was heartbroken.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Dont give up!


----------



## angelus (Jun 15, 2012)

So sorry u lost ur beautiful scarf. I would love to get the pattern for it. Its beautiful ! I have a sweetie granddaughter whose name is Elizabeth && would love to make for her. I hope its knitted because crocheting isnt really my forte. Thank u so much & i hope u get ur scarf back.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel for you .I had a bag stolen in Barcelona and it had my favourite skirt inside .I could not get it out of my head but good luck came my way and I managed to get an identical one from OXFAM and it looked better than the old one so there is hope your shawl will turn up .I sincerely hope someone out there has a conscience .


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

too sad....


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Could you put an ad in newspaper Lost and Found? Someone might see it and return it when they realize its importance to you. Hugs...


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

That is just awful! I feel so badly for your loss!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of Elizabeth; as many before me have sad, in the event you don't get it back, I hope the person that has it was in need of it and it's being used with love and respect of all the work that you put into it.

As has been said above, don't give up hope that it will be returned. Your local paper may run a story about you losing it on the bus pro bono ... a heartfelt story is always appreciated I think. As well, the person may turn into into the bus line's lost and found .. not everyone has a lot of time and can go there directly. Keep heart and I'll cross my fingers that you get it back! Keep us posted.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this but I do hope that whomever got it really needed it .......


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Is that the Pi shawl, you mean? I made one years ago and traded it for some beautiful baskets. I think I need to make another shawl. I do hope you are able to get it back.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful shawl. I hope the person who found it is enjoying wearing it & receiving compliments from it. I hope she tried to find the owner, we can only hope so...just think how many more people will see your shawl & maybe, try to recreate the pattern! At least you can make a new one if you want to...Good luck!


----------



## Vermontknitster (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh dear, I can feel your heartbreak! Next time make a label with your name and phone number! So sorry!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

How heartbreaking! Perhaps we should put our own labels on these items? Like quilters do on their work?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

AWWWWWW     It just may show up yet. Keep positive thoughts.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

There isn't much good or happy about this, unless you get dear Elizabeth back, but you can at least say this. At least you were WEARING the pretty thing. 

Or you wore it that once out in the world...instead of tucking it in a drawer--where I am sure you'd rather it be right now. 

Things happen when we live actively, but hedging our bets and postponing our existence and and saving nice things for 'special' is sad. 
You hear people say it all the time.Not to do that, to go for it while we can. 

Using the beautiful treasures we have is better, even with the broken china teacups and the lost silver. Nowadays the kids can replace a lost plate in a good china service online. So why not use that china and wear the nice blouse and the gorgeous shawl. 

It is indeed a shame, but don't let it stop you. You had the right idea, and I'm going to learn from it. Maybe a Scottish thistle pricked you this time, but at least you were trying to smell the roses!
I think we all are praying Elizabeth will find her way home. OX


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

angelus said:


> So sorry u lost ur beautiful scarf. I would love to get the pattern for it. Its beautiful ! I have a sweetie granddaughter whose name is Elizabeth && would love to make for her. I hope its knitted because crocheting isnt really my forte. Thank u so much & i hope u get ur scarf back.


angelus its available in in classified section by Stevieland or send her a PM


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

look at it this way you worked hard to make a beautiful thing and wore it a little and now you gave it away to someone who never thought that they would find a shawl like that. Sorry for your loss but take it as a sign you need to make a new and better one. You can do this. Donna


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

agnescr said:


> angelus said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry u lost ur beautiful scarf. I would love to get the pattern for it. Its beautiful ! I have a sweetie granddaughter whose name is Elizabeth && would love to make for her. I hope its knitted because crocheting isnt really my forte. Thank u so much & i hope u get ur scarf back.
> ...


You can download it on Ravelry if you're on there.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I know how you feel. I left an expensive pashima shawl on the train and no one turned it in. I guess they figured they needed more than I. I hope the person who found it is honest enough to turn it in. If not just ask the LORD to bless them.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

What a good idea, I didn't even think of putting a "made by ..." label on a handmade item! I'm going to start to do just that!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

My heart goes out to you! Praying that the finder will return your beautiful shawl.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. After all that work. Keep checking maybe some trusty soal will turn it in to the bus company.


----------



## Lipster2004 (May 23, 2012)

I sympathise- I made my daughter a king sized handmade patchwork quilt for a wedding present, took it to the drycleaners and they lost it. My heart goes out to you.  
I don't even havee a photograph.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I know what you mean. I had made a scarf and really liked it. I went shopping with my husband, and gave him the scarf to hold. When I got in my coat I asked him where it was, and he said he didn't know.

I can always make another one, but that's not the point.
A scarf does not take as long to make as a shawl.

josiehof


----------



## ThriftyMisa (Jun 15, 2012)

That's terrible.. I'm so sorry to hear that. I saw the picture and thought it was gorgeous. Made me jealous as does most pics I see of everyones completed works.. maybe you could post signs stating its lost? Maybe someone will return it? Or ask the bus system if anyone returned it? I hope you get it back


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hugs to you, how devastating. Wonder what the person who found it is thinking? Hopefully they will turn it in.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no, that's heartbreaking. Don't give up hope it may find its way home yet - I do hope so.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is sad, but imagine someone elses happiness when they find this beauty. It might be ment to be enjoyed by someone who has no way to have it otherwise. Your next one will be even better


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Maybe someday it will be returned to you. Good Luck.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

Losing a precious hand-made item is horrendous. However, as they say, every cloud as a silver lining. Time to go back to your local yarn shop or even E-Bay and find some treasure yarn to make something wonderful to replace what is lost. Always look at the bright side of life!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jayniet said:


> Agnes, I am so sorry to hear of your lost shawl. It must be devastating to have put in all those hours of knitting just to have it disappear so soon after. If you don't get it back, I can only hope that whoever is wearing it now really needed it and truly appreciates it - and that she can sleep at night!
> 
> Jane


I agree! My guess is that someone found it and LOVED it because you did such a great job on it. She is now wearing it with pride although maybe looking over her shoulder all the time for the person who lost it.
I one time took off my leather driving gloves and put them in my shopping cart. Then went to the restroom leaving the cart outside the door because you can't take them in the restroom. When I came out my cart was gone. Walked around the store and found a woman shopping with black driving gloves on that looked just like mine. Was sure they were since it was hot in the store and NO ONE was shopping with gloves on. Just couldn't bring myself to ask her about them, though. Maybe your lovely shawl will still turn up. Hugs to you!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

My heart hurts for you. I'm so sorry


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Does your local telly or newspaper do human interest stories? Maybe you can get a reporter to do a mini feature on this talented lady who knits, and who lost her scarf - with a picture of the scarf. It may turn out someone who saw that scarf "appear" on somebody all of a sudden will either shame her into returning it or let the reporter know so there would be a follow up story on your getting it back. Here in the States it works with lost kitties and pups, so it may be worth a try.

All of us know the work that went into your scarf, and I surely hope you get it back.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe ride the same bus at the same time every day for a few weeks -maybe you'll see it!

I hope it finds it's way back to you--


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Auntie Purl, love your duck feet! How clever & cute! Thank you for putting a smile on my face as I read about the lost Elizabeth shawl...


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Ouch, I feel your pain and my heart goes out to you. Meanwhile, you can pick up your spirits by starting on you new shawl as soon as possible. While knitting, say a few prayers each day to St. Anthony, the patron saint of missing things.You could also say some prayers to St. Jude, the patron saint for hopeless causes, since it isn't likely to show up unless it finds itself in the hands of a knitter who values the work of another knitter. You never know!! Let's think positive and hope for the best. Your new scarf will get done in 1/2 the time since you have all that lace knitting practice under your belt. It will make you feel better and you'll cherish it just as much, if not more. Let us know when and how Elizabeth shows up! We're waiting to hear the good news. Patricia


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG--I'm so sorry--hope you get back.  Carlyta


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Heartbreaking for you...I know. I lost a pair of favorite felted mittens that I had made and really liked when someone stole them out of my shopping cart! I told the manager and guess what?.....a few days later I got a call to come pick them up!!! Some one confronted the person who STOLE them and got the mittens back for me...so you never know! Don't give up....I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

How disappointing this is for you. Such a lot of effort to just disappear.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Really sorry for you. Don't give up hope. There's time yet for it to be returned.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Have you thought of posting a notice at the bus stops on the route you took that day? Maybe offer a lil reward? I hope you get your shawl back, but if you don't, think of it this way: maybe the shawl was found by someone who really needed it to wrap a baby in or warm a small child. Perhaps God chose you to bless someone in this way. We can't choose the outcome, but we can choose our attitude about it.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Sooooo sorry for your loss!! I can feel your anguish. Whoever got it must need it more than you do....


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Lipster2004 said:


> I sympathise- I made my daughter a king sized handmade patchwork quilt for a wedding present, took it to the drycleaners and they lost it. My heart goes out to you.
> I don't even havee a photograph.


Oh, that is awful. Did the dry cleaners compensate you in any way? Not that they could for sure.


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

A dress I had made was stolen along with all my underwear at a laundromat right before Christmas. I saw my dress on a young mother with three little children, and was heartened to know that she needed the dress more than I did - her husband, the thief, probably gave it to her for Christmas.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

My sympathies!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

My deepest sympathies. My prayers are that you will find it soon.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry..Hopefully whoever finds it will turn it in to the bus company..


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

I feel so bad for you. Don't give up trying to find your shawl. Call the lost and found department of the bus company, post notes and photos of the shawl at the bus stations where you boarded the bus and where you got off, with a request to return it to the lost and found department of the bus company no questions asked. I hope whoever found your shawl is honest and responds.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I am sorry that you lost it. Perhaps it was time for it to move on to someone else who may have need of it.
hard to consider that right now, but I have often lost a few things, or even when i make the quilts and afghans, they tend to arrive "right" at the time the receiver needed it.
Maybe it will turn up, but if not, just think it found a worthy person to go to who will treasure it as you do.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is such a sad tale! Someone out there is wearing your beautiful Ashton - keep your eyes open!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is awful. I sure wish that it would turn up. All that work!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Someone obviously liked it too much. So sorry you must be heartbroken, if i lost the one I've been trying to knit for the last two months I be livid


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

So sorry, it is very difficult losing something that means so much to you. The suggestion to post a Lost sign on the bus route seems like a good idea. Hopefully, someone will see your post and return the shawl.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so sorry to read this maybe someone will turn her in yet?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

On no! I'm so sad. You put so much work into that I know. Maybe it will turn up. Or maybe it was picked up by someone who not only needed something warm but will feel the warmth of the love you put into it. 

Anita


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

So sorry about your shawl. I would rather give something away than ose it or have it stolen.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh bless your heart! I will pray that the Lord will put it in the heart of the person that took it to return it to you. What beautiful work you do! :|


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Heartfelt sorry! Maybe the person who picked it up will enjoy it as much as you have. You just gave someone a hug!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Be hopeful! I dropped an envelope at the airport that had $300 in it. It also had my bank withdrawal receipt. The finder went to the bank, and using the withdrawal receipt, the bank was able to track the bank customer (me), and returned my money to me. I was SICK over losing that money. It was a renewal of my faith in the honesty of my fellow man when it was returned. Please, keep the faith. It may yet return to you. 
I showed my son a photo of the Elizabeth shawl on Ravelry, and told him your story. He admited that anyone would be sick at the loss. He's been around enough when I'm knitting to recognize that it's a huge investment of time to knit that and then lose it the first time you wore it. I'm keeping my faith that it will be returned.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Ohhhh! ! You poor woman. I can only imagine how you feel.
Maybe someone will turn it in. Believe it or not, there are good people in the world.
Try praying to St. Anthony. My grandmother used to pray to him whenever she lost something and usually found it.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

oh my heavens! so sad! If not returned, I hope she is appreciated! 
Lots of hugs!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm thinking positive thoughts for the return of your lost shawl. How devastating for you. Fingers crossed. Hope it gets returned.


----------



## JTRR (May 29, 2012)

Oh Sweetheart! I am so sorry. Can you put a picture out everywhere? Even the newspaper? Surely the Universe will help you get back what is indubitably yours...Blessings,JTRR


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my yes....so sorry. It still may turn up. I so hope that it does and with a quaint story as how it got back to you. I am sorry. Keep the chin up though. (((HUGS)))!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Look at it this way, someone really appreciates the quality of your work or they wouldn't have taken it. It may yet return.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

So sorry you lost a beautiful piece of work.
Could you do it again?????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Was given a sheep jacket that I absolutely loved by DH for Chrtistmas... Left it in a restaurant on New Year's Eve and it was a closed party.... still lost it.... I *did* replace it.... an expensive lesson but I didn't have all those hours and effort invested.... It still hurt. Hope you luck out an get it back... If not, in time, you will redo it. You know the pattern and the results and won't be able to live without one..... So sorry. Hugs ((()))


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

How sad. How could anyone keep such a treasure that they must have know
Was a [email protected]
?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Ouch!!! I hope when I read the latest pages on this thread that your shawl is back in your hands.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no! I left some hand knitted fair isle gloves on the bus a couple of years ago and called the transit authority (Los Angeles Metro). They hadn't had anything turned in yet but said that I could meet the outgoing bus and ask the driver. So I did and was lucky enough that it was the same bus. The gloves were undisturbed on the back seat. I was so happy to get them back and surprised that someone didn't help themselves! Maybe they didn't like the color. I hope your Elizabeth comes back to you.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I know how you feel I lost my scarf last year it cost me over 50 dollars just for the yarn 5 different textures so believe me I do know how you feel


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Surely no one will... with a find like that.
Give it in love to the person who found it. They may need it much more than you! I had to do that with 3 sweaters I made for my grands!!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Justice triumphs! What goes around comes around although I hope nobody does to her what she did to you!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

It is possible that the person who got it does not realize the value of it. Well, you know I can't imagine a lot of men thinking it was worth a lot. Not putting men down, just saying.....But if you ask enough people and watch you may see it or have it returned.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your shawl. Maybe the person who found it will turn it in and you'll soon have her back.  On the other hand, if its not turned in, let's hope the person who found it will have only happiness when wearing it.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am so sorry; it was beautiful. That which does not kill us makes us stronger! Just believe that whomever found it appreciates the work. Evidently, they did.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. My son left his duffle bag on a bus once and it didn't show up for several days until they sent the bus back to the depot to be cleaned. Eventually, they returned it to the train station where the bus stop is and he was able to pick it up there. Don't give up yet--keep calling.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

vpatt said:


> It is possible that the person who got it does not realize the value of it. Well, you know I can't imagine a lot of men thinking it was worth a lot. Not putting men down, just saying.....But if you ask enough people and watch you may see it or have it returned.


Well, what I meant is that I could see a man giving it to someone they know and never suspecting the true value of it.....even women who do not knit might not realize what it is worth. That is no way excuses them from taking it, tho.


----------



## akh1149 (May 3, 2012)

I feel your lost, I lost a knitted cardigan on the bus also. All I could do is hoped it kept someone warm.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so sorry


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

You have my sympathy. I can't image how awful you feel.


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

If is's a bus you ride regularly and others ride regularly with you...see if you can post some flyers in the bus and in the station...someone may feel you really need to have it returned...G


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Someone out there is very, very happy that they found this absolutely gorgeous shawl and is thanking God.... yes, I know, it hurts and I feel your pain. Bad things happen to good people.... ugh, is right.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Who wouldn't be crying? I'm so very sorry that happened to you. I can so relate to how you feel. I once knitted a beautiful, intricate Fair Isle sweater for my DD when she was in 4th grade. The very first time she wore it, she left in the classroom during lunch and it was gone when they came back. In those days, theft was rare in the school. The teacher and principal were very upset and did everything possible to find it and the person who took it. No luck. We decided the person must have needed it very much to have done such a thing. I hope your Elizabeth has gone a loving home and keeps someone warm.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I would put an ad in the paper, offering a reward. Carolyn


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> I would put an ad in the paper, offering a reward. Carolyn


I have never understood why rewards have to be offered for people to do the right thing. :-(


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Lipster2004 said:


> I sympathise- I made my daughter a king sized handmade patchwork quilt for a wedding present, took it to the drycleaners and they lost it. My heart goes out to you.
> I don't even havee a photograph.


 Sooo sorry about the shawl and the quilt...hope it turns up...positive thoughts! Just found an earring I purchased in Hawaii I dearly loved..so it can happen!
We all must really start photographing our "stuff" so we remember what we made at least?? I have had people say Oh you made this for me...ummmm maybe???


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Nancy FP said:


> A dress I had made was stolen along with all my underwear at a laundromat right before Christmas. I saw my dress on a young mother with three little children, and was heartened to know that she needed the dress more than I did - her husband, the thief, probably gave it to her for Christmas.


 Nancy you are a sweet heart!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Everyone has already said it all but want you to know how bad I feel for you.


----------



## mieke van Raders (May 19, 2012)

That is really awfull. I really feel for you.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

It can happen! I lost a silly little Bugs Bunny pin that I dearly loved and two years later I was still mourning over the loss (I had been praying about it the whole time) when my husband came in from cleaning out his truck and said "close your eyes and hold out your hand" and put it in my hand. I don't even remember wearing it in his truck but there it was. I felt very blessed!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

JoanH said:


> Nancy FP said:
> 
> 
> > A dress I had made was stolen along with all my underwear at a laundromat right before Christmas. I saw my dress on a young mother with three little children, and was heartened to know that she needed the dress more than I did - her husband, the thief, probably gave it to her for Christmas.
> ...


Yes, very understanding of you.


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for you.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry you lost your beautiful shawl. Let's hope the person that found it needed it and can appreciate your beautiful work. Best of luck in getting it back.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone ...have kept in contact with bus company,put up notices on stops along route as many have said early days so I am still hopeful


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

thats awful hope it turns up.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh , no!!!!!! You do stunning work. I am sick to hear that you lost it. Please keep calling and hopefully someone is honest enough to turn it in. I love seeing your finished work. It is always gorgeous!


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's awful! I commiserate. I would hope the person that finds it understands the labor that goes into a beautiful piece of work like that. Check the newspapers also in the lost and found. Usually something "found" is listed for free.


----------



## Di Davies (Jun 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear you have lost your lovely shawl. I do hope someone hands her in and she is returned. Don't give up hope! After having lost an item near and dear and weeks of searching to no avail, magic sometimes happens!


----------



## howland (May 10, 2012)

You must feel sick!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Please keep calling about your shawl and if possible hang a poster. Maybe it will find it's way home to you. 

If not, maybe you were someone's 'angel' without knowing it. 

Hugs


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I can just imagine your pain. I lost my wedding ring and diamond about ten years ago now. I did all I could to advertise and search but eventually was given an insurance check to replace it. I picked out another similar ring and although it's not the original, I do love it. I always hoped the person who found it needed it more than I did. Will pray for its safe return of your shawl as I'm sure others have also been doing. Please keep us posted.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> I can just imagine your pain. I lost my wedding ring and diamond about ten years ago now. I did all I could to advertise and search but eventually was given an insurance check to replace it. I picked out another similar ring and although it's not the original, I do love it. I always hoped the person who found it needed it more than I did. Will pray for its safe return of your shawl as I'm sure others have also been doing. Please keep us posted.


Connie, I love the booties and hat in your picture!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

vpatt said:


> knitwitconnie said:
> 
> 
> > I can just imagine your pain. I lost my wedding ring and diamond about ten years ago now. I did all I could to advertise and search but eventually was given an insurance check to replace it. I picked out another similar ring and although it's not the original, I do love it. I always hoped the person who found it needed it more than I did. Will pray for its safe return of your shawl as I'm sure others have also been doing. Please keep us posted.
> ...


Thanks! The booties are VERY EASY and free on Ravelry or google: "Christine's Stay On Baby Booties". The hat is from www.knittingpureandsimple.com. Yarn is bernant softee baby "candy" or something like that name.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my, i do feel bad for you, maybe someone will turn it in


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

I've heard that all lost things go to the moon. So when you look up at the night sky you can imagine some moon princess rocking your beautiful shawl!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > knitwitconnie said:
> ...


thanks, I'm off to find and get the pattern, lol.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Dominorip said:


> I've heard that all lost things go to the moon. So when you look up at the night sky you can imagine some moon princess rocking your beautiful shawl!


Oh, that's pretty and does take some of the sting out of a bad situation.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

PLEASE WHEN YOU FIND IT Post it here ok?? all of us watching this will be notified when you post again.. I hope you can get it back soon...


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Maybe someone found it that could never afford a beautiful shawl found it and is wearing it with pride and it will make you feel better. It was probably meant to be.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Agnes, I really feel for you. A HUGE big

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

From me. Hope you do get it back. 

Pam


----------



## Rosieglow (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats a real shame, after all the hard work you put into it. The shawl looked really lovely. Whoever took it must realsise that it is something special, they were really mean not to hand it in. Best wishes


----------



## marciashrestha (Feb 25, 2011)

that is so very very beautiful i feel sad for you must have taken you hrs ti knit such a beautiful stole i hope the next one goes faster for you i am saying a prayer that you get it back


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks once again for kind thoughts and hugs,still no sign of Elizabeth,what bothers me most is that 99% of folk wont know how to treat her,will just wash her or even worse chuck her in the washing machine.then she will just become a blob and chucked in the bin :| :thumbdown:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks once again for kind thoughts and hugs,still no sign of Elizabeth,what bothers me most is that 99% of folk wont know how to treat her,will just wash her or even worse chuck her in the washing machine.then she will just become a blob and chucked in the bin :| :thumbdown:


I never even thought of that.. that makes it even worse.. to imagine that happening!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks once again for kind thoughts and hugs,still no sign of Elizabeth,what bothers me most is that 99% of folk wont know how to treat her,will just wash her or even worse chuck her in the washing machine.then she will just become a blob and chucked in the bin :| :thumbdown:


Unnhh Unnh ..not positive thoughts. Keep hoping for her return to the bus company and a call to let you know that she has returned. Patricia


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

I am really amazed that so many folk have written that they are hoping whoever finds it gets pleasure from wearing someone else's Elizabeth! Must be a lovely USA response and culturally different from us Ozzies. We would be wishing something quite different, I can tell you that. Much worse. So, maybe coz USA folk are more likely to be Christian than those in Australia and go to church with greater frequency. A very interesting cultural difference between our countries.

Whatever. I am hurting for the knitter myself and decided to give none of my thinking time to .......... who now has the shawl???

Perhaps it was binned by the bus company or put into a lost property bin in the shopping centre? Worth a try. Don't give up looking. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Sending you a big hug. I think this calls for a few strong words. Sorry you lost it. Maybe the bus company will have a lost and found. Maybe someone less fortune found it and will love it. Hope you find it. Linda


----------



## eshaw (Feb 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss. Had something similar happen to 
the Malabrigo shawl that I knit for my granddaughter. The first
time she wore it, she lost it while out with friends. Sorry she told me about it but I happened to be visiting her in Ca. at the time.
Just hope the shawls found homes with people that appreciate the
time and effort involved.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks once again for kind thoughts and hugs,still no sign of Elizabeth,what bothers me most is that 99% of folk wont know how to treat her,will just wash her or even worse chuck her in the washing machine.then she will just become a blob and chucked in the bin :| :thumbdown:


My heart just hurts for you. It is like you have lost a best friend! :-(


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Honey, Never fret over anything that money can replace. It is a shame that it happened but as long as you are well, you can make another shawl.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Contact a newspaper ot TV station maybe and see if they would write a story about how you made it, time involved/ care it needs and how u lost it? I wrote many articles for our local paper and would have jumped at a heart wrenching story.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks once again for kind thoughts and hugs,still no sign of Elizabeth,what bothers me most is that 99% of folk wont know how to treat her,will just wash her or even worse chuck her in the washing machine.then she will just become a blob and chucked in the bin :| :thumbdown:


Agnes, have just got home from a long weekend and was devastated for you when I read your post. Lots of hugs to you and, as everybody else here, I hope that the person who found Elizabeth at least looks after her and appreciates all your hours of work. x


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to agree with larlie about the response from our American friends .If something doesn't belong to you then you should hand it in so it can be re-united with the rightful owner.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry! But think on the bright side - you now can make another one in a different color! And maybe it went to someone who really needed something to stay warm and comfy.


----------



## BellaC. (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG. That is just awful I feel so sorry for you it takes so long to make them and then to loose it, keep calling the Bus Co. maybe the person that picked it up just wanted to admire it a little bitlonger,and will turn it in. love from a fellow knitter,and good luck.


----------



## BellaC. (Jul 31, 2011)

Agnes, keep us posted if anything good happens will pray to Saint Anthony for lost shawl to be found..


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

phoned bus company this afternoon,still no sign of Elizabeth so I dont hold out much hope of her being returned


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Contact a newspaper ot TV station maybe and see if they would write a story about how you made it, time involved/ care it needs and how u lost it? I wrote many articles for our local paper and would have jumped at a heart wrenching story.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

agnescr said:


> phoned bus company this afternoon,still no sign of Elizabeth so I dont hold out much hope of her being returned


I'm so sorry.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

annweb said:


> I have to agree with larlie about the response from our American friends .If something doesn't belong to you then you should hand it in so it can be re-united with the rightful owner.


It's not too hard to understand. It's like the Serenity Prayer: 
Change what you can, 
Accept what you cannot change, 
Have the wisdom to know the difference.

NO ONE is saying to not keep trying to find the missing shawl, but keeping yourself in an uproar hurts no one but yourself. The person who took/has the shawl isn't hurt by her anguish, only agnescr is hurt by it, (good way to get an ulcer). If anguishing over it only hurts agnescr, then 'rising above', or 'taking the high road' may help her get over her pain at the loss, then it's better to rationalize that the other person must have 'really needed it'... or agnescr will continue to anguish and fret over the loss and end up hurting herself in the long run.

If the shawl is gone forever, then it's better to move ahead, forgive the shawl taker, and make a new one.

She's done what she can to try to get it back, but if that is not successful, then what else can she do? Accept the loss, and have the wisdom to know that she did all she could and let her inner spirit be serene.

Perhaps the universe will bring it back, but she's done all she can,... and it's time to accept it... Accepting the loss and not sending evil/angry thought at the shawl taker is good karma..

Send good Karma out, get good Karma back. 
Send bad Karma out, get bad Karma back. 
Hoping that the other will love, value, and treasure the scarf as much as agnescr... is good karma. 
I hope she gets it back, but stress is a killer and I don't want to see angescr suffer more than she has.


----------



## house_kitty (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. It is frustrating to work so hard on something and have nothing to show for it! I made a queen-sized crocheted bedspread that was being stored at my mother's apartment storage. Someone broke the lock and stole my bedspread. That was months of work down the drain. Hope they enjoyed it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Then there is me who found a charming child sized hand quilted coverlet in a super market shopping cart. Went to the customer service desk to report it, and put a notice on the store bulletin board. Nobody claimed it after two weeks, and the super market folks called me to come retrieve it. I was so sad for the person who lost it. Tried to make it right, but they must have given up. I brought it with me when I went to shop for a couple of months, just in case I would cross paths with the person. I use it gently, and treasure it with a thought for the person who did the lovely sewing.


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

That is terrible. Did you put an ad in the local paper? Sometimes that works. Don't know if you have that type of thing in Europe but here in the states people are always putting lost & found articles in. Also post it on the bulleten board at the bus station. I'd do everything I could think of to try getting it back even offering a reward. I hope you get lucky.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all x


----------



## scrabblewoody (Jun 5, 2012)

I can imagine feeling that way about my grand baby,or my two doggy pals even,but dont fixate too much,the beauty was in what you made out of wool and needles.and can be replaced.Your imagination will spiral you into depression...try doing a knitting gift for a needy pal or relative,thus find the truth in the saying,there is more happiness in giving xx


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss, maybe it will come home, we can only hope.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have not long finished Elizabeth and decided to wear her on a shopping jaunt today,was hot on the bus home so I took her of and thought I had stowed her safely in my shopping bag ........seems not so,must have dropped her on bus, I have phoned the bus operator but nobody has handed her in aaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Don't give up hope. Many decades ago my sister was repaying $30.00 (a lot of money at that time) to a social agency that helped single immigrant mothers and she left it on the bus. My mother was very upset. Several months later, someone turned the money in and my mother received a call telling her the money had been found. What joy that was! 
As difficult as losing Elizabeth is, the important thing is that you are safe. Will be praying for you.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, I had hoped your Elizabeth shawl would turn up by now. I hope whoever found it is really enjoying a handmade item, hope she wears it in good health!!!

Do you happen to have a pattern for the shawl? I would love to try to knit/crochet one...

Good luck, hope Elizabeth turns up someday when you least expect it! 

Judy


----------



## Oldnitter (May 7, 2011)

Just read your post today. I know just how you feel. I'm the one who lost the large container of about 25 hand knitted and crocheted baby outfits at a craft show last year (put in someone else's car by mistake). It never did show up; no one called the show coordinator, or the school where it was held or anyone else. I am sill devastated and cannot work on some of those patterns because it brings back so many hurt feelings of the loss and the dishonesty of some people. It was about a year's worth of working, plus the yarn. It is hard to live with the feelings that go with this type of loss. It is like a violation when someone keeps what they find without trying to find the rightful owner. My prayers and sympathies are extended to you. My wishes are that by the time I read your post, maybe you got your shawl back. I do not go on line that often. Best of luck to you and blessings.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry your lost your works, I can't imagine that the person who found it in her car couldn't figure out where it came from & try to find the real owner. Some people can't think!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

jconard said:


> I'm so sorry your lost your works, I can't imagine that the person who found it in her car couldn't figure out where it came from & try to find the real owner. Some people can't think!


I disagree with you...'some people can't think.' They do think but it's only about themselves and could care less about anyone else.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Linda Lee, I do agree with you about people thinking & not thinking...Judy


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, jconard, you're right - some people think only of themselves - so sad.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

agnescr, if your avatar is the scarf you lost I can see how upset you'd be. That scarf is absolutely gorgeous! Are you going to knit yourself another?

Nancy


----------



## marlene mayerson (Jun 20, 2012)

hope the person who has your shawl has a heart and gives it back...but make another one in a new color and walk on with your head up.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

How sad  If it isn't returned hopefully the person who has it will feel the love you put into it!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

There must be some good people in this world still. I will pray for the return of your shawl. When next you are on that bus perhaps you should tough the driver on the shoulder and tell him/her of your loss. Sometimes the human touch can cause a person to think harder. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Awww... that really hurts. I also lost a shawl that meant a whole lot to me. The worst part is someone saw my shawl falling off my shoulders and kept mum after someone else picked it up and walked away with it. I did not realized I have lost it until it was too late! I know how you may be feeling as well.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh nooooooooooooooo, so sad,, I missed reading about it then but maybe it would help to put a little post on a window in the bus if that is possible, or ask people around you if anyone would maybe have found a bag with a shawl in it. Was it in a bag or did it just fall out? I am crying with youuuuuuoooo. So so saddd. That is sooo terrible.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Janina said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooo, so sad,, I missed reading about it then but maybe it would help to put a little post on a window in the bus if that is possible, or ask people around you if anyone would maybe have found a bag with a shawl in it. Was it in a bag or did it just fall out? I am crying with youuuuuuoooo. So so saddd. That is sooo terrible.


No, no, no. It's not terrible at all...it's not sad at all. It is unfortunate only. Let us remember there was no loss of life or limb, just a shawl, which can be replaced.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > Oh nooooooooooooooo, so sad,, I missed reading about it then but maybe it would help to put a little post on a window in the bus if that is possible, or ask people around you if anyone would maybe have found a bag with a shawl in it. Was it in a bag or did it just fall out? I am crying with youuuuuuoooo. So so saddd. That is sooo terrible.
> ...


That's the spirit! Where in Montreal do you live?


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Janina said:


> Anna3703 said:
> 
> 
> > Janina said:
> ...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Anna, I have sent you a private message.

Janina



Anna3703 said:


> Janina said:
> 
> 
> > Anna3703 said:
> ...


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope even yet that the shawl turns up. When someone takes something that isn't theirs, the rightful owner feels violated. Healing and moving on takes time.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Just love Tennessee Gal's avatar. Makes me giggle. Patricia


----------

